# math/suitesparse question



## YuryG (Jun 8, 2021)

Lately math/suitesparse has been divided into a dozen of ports.  And now I see in the output of `pkg version -v` that almost all of them are marked "orphaned" (but their directories are still present in the /usr/ports/ tree). Obviously, no information in the /usr/ports/UPDATING or /usr/ports/MOVED.
I am using `portsnap` to upgrade ports' tree on 12.2-STABLE amd64.

And how now I should use/ upgrade suitesparse??


----------



## Tieks (Jun 8, 2021)

If you know which package belongs to which port entry, you can try to reconnect them using `portupgrade -o <new port name> <orphaned port name>`. If that doesn't work, you can `pkg delete -f <orphan>`, then install again with `make install clean`.


----------



## tingo (Jun 12, 2021)

This commit is relevant.


----------



## YuryG (Jun 13, 2021)

tingo said:


> This commit is relevant.


And what does it mean for me? (And why there's no notice in UPDATING?) Should I still manually delete "orphaned” ports and rebuild maternal math/suitesparse although the latter is marked as up-to-date?


----------



## Tieks (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks like a meta port to me, all names in lowercase now. Command `portupgrade -o` may not work, just try it with a single one. Command `pkg delete -f <orphan>` will work for all orphans. After that, cd to /usr/ports/math/suitesparse (the meta port) and `make install clean`. Then `pkg version -v` will report those ports up-to-date again.


----------



## tingo (Jun 13, 2021)

I use ports-mgmt/pkg_replace, all I had to to was install the new port like this `# pkg_replace -N math/suitesparse-cholmod`, pkg took care of deinstalling the old port. since `# pkg version -vL=` listed the orphaned ports, this was easy to do manually with copy and paste.


----------



## Jose (Jun 13, 2021)

Tingo did you mean this commit?




__





						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				




It seems more relevant.


----------



## tingo (Jun 14, 2021)

No, I meant the commit I linked to.


----------

